# how can i find out the rating threshold in my city



## rissam44 (Dec 24, 2014)

I heard if you go under a certain rating you can get booted.....and it's pretty high in some cities....where can i find this info?


----------



## ElectroFuzz (Jun 10, 2014)

There is no threshold for Phoenix.
They make it up as they go.
Supposedly the bottom 10% is in danger,
since rating change all the time so will the threshold.

What is your rating?
If you are 4.75 or above you have nothing to fear.
If you are 4.6 or below start fearing.
If you are in between...... it's not clear but you should try to improve.
I don't think they will deactivate any drivers until after NYE.


----------



## Peter Uber (Dec 29, 2014)

Yes, Charleston, SC is similar. They want all drivers to be above 4.6, with 4.8 as a target to be considered a good UBER driver.


----------



## Lou W (Oct 26, 2014)

rissam44 said:


> I heard if you go under a certain rating you can get booted.....and it's pretty high in some cities....where can i find this info?


You can't find it. Divide, confuse and mystify. It's part of the uber secret sauce. No point in worrying about it. Keep your ride clean and odor free and don't waste time thinking about your ratings. Think about making money for as long as it lasts. And study the cautionary tale of one Uber Jax. He thought he was the highest rated driver in all the land and made a trumpet of his ass. But he flew too close to the sun on 13 year old wings of bullshit and was shunted to ground like all undesirable noise must be by the angry uber gods. Or something like that. You could look it up.


----------



## centralFLFuber (Nov 21, 2014)

seems if u fall below a 4.3 in first 20-25 rides/trips ur probably toast...like me


----------

